# Black triangle with chrome trim on rear of window



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Just use a plastic pry tool and pop it off. You will break at least two of the posts holding it on though. You can buy replacements from GM. The pieces are call Appliques.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Just use a plastic pry tool and pop it off. You will break at least two of the posts holding it on though.


It doesn't slide forward off the clips like the 2 gen does?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Taxman said:


> It doesn't slide forward off the clips like the 2 gen does?


Mine did not, the orientation of the keyways were all opposed to each other.


This is a picture from another post here.


----------



## Spoolin6Spd (Jun 19, 2017)

Did you ever replace it? I was looking on gmpartsdirect and they sell appliques with black trim for $110 and the chrome ones are $20??? Trying to get rid of my chrome but that price is ridiculous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Spoolin6Spd said:


> Did you ever replace it? I was looking on gmpartsdirect and they sell appliques with black trim for $110 and the chrome ones are $20??? Trying to get rid of my chrome but that price is ridiculous
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The applique chrome trim is removable, it leaves a small hole though. It can be filled in with an epoxy or plastic. Then you might want to spray paint it a matt black to match the window seals. The drivers door was the cheapest to buy new, but the others were outrageous. What I did was find an LS owner who wanted chrome and swapped.

EDIT: Actually leaves two small holes


----------

